# A day of Railfanning on 08 24 13!!!! Part 1



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

What a Day! Diesel and I headed out one Saturday morning, starting in Charlotte and ended up north of the wYe in Salisbury. We got a total of 14 trains this day!!! 

This was the first of the day at the northern edge of the Charlotte Yard!!

http://youtu.be/H3S5CCrzDIM


----------

